# Form 47A



## akrmzian (Sep 1, 2011)

I have a question regarding Form 47A. Since my daughter has a Australian citizenship do I need to complete the form 47A?

Thanks 
AK


----------



## SarahM (Feb 8, 2011)

Hi,

As far as I'm aware, yes. It says:
_"This form must be completed for each dependant aged 18 years or over whether migrating or not."_

It asks you about the nationality of the child in one of the questions, but you must still fill out the form if your child is over 18.


----------



## akrmzian (Sep 1, 2011)

akrmzian said:


> I have a question regarding Form 47A. Since my daughter has a Australian citizenship do I need to complete the form 47A?
> 
> Thanks
> AK


Thank you!


----------



## akrmzian (Sep 1, 2011)

akrmzian said:


> Thank you!


Sorry the form is so confusing but my child is 2 years old is that mean I don't have to complete...?


----------



## SarahM (Feb 8, 2011)

akrmzian said:


> Sorry the form is so confusing but my child is 2 years old is that mean I don't have to complete...?


Then no, don't complete the form - it's only for children *older* than 18 years.


----------

